# Benefits of steeping



## Ravynheart

Although I've been vaping for just over year now, three months ago was the first time I've heard about steeping. New to this concept, I have some noob questions. 
1. Do all juices benefit from steeping? 
2. What's the ideal steeping time? 
3. What steeping methods are there?


----------



## Vapington

Ravynheart said:


> Although I've been vaping for just over year now, three months ago was the first time I've heard about steeping. New to this concept, I have some noob questions.
> 1. Do all juices benefit from steeping?
> 2. What's the ideal steeping time?
> 3. What steeping methods are there?



Hey there!

To answer your questions:

1) Absolutely, however some don't really need it and some really need it! Usually fruit flavours are easily vaped straight away, it is more the complex, desserty or tobaccos flavours that really need time to steep.
2) Each juice is different. Some can be vaped straight away and others get better and/OR different over time. 
3) Time  is your best option. However some people use methods such as using a magnetic stirrer or using an ultrasonic to bring it to temperature. But time is the best steeping method - place in a dark cupboard and wait.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac

Yes, all juices benefit from steeping, though, not all juices need to be steeped when mixed. Some DIY juices are great for vaping right after mixing.

Steeping improves flavor quite a lot.

lol....@Vapington , you were just a little faster than me.

I just love the NCV Milked and Fruloops. Awesome juices


----------



## UnholyMunk

Ravynheart said:


> Although I've been vaping for just over year now, three months ago was the first time I've heard about steeping. New to this concept, I have some noob questions.
> 1. Do all juices benefit from steeping?
> 2. What's the ideal steeping time?
> 3. What steeping methods are there?



1. Yes, I haven't come across a juice that HASN'T tasted better after a steep 
2. If you can find the answer to this, you'll be a millionaire! Seriously though, this is subjective and you will get a different answer every time!
3. As @Vapington said, there are plenty of different methods, but a dark (no direct sunlight), warm (to keep the liquid thinner so it oxidises easier) place is the best I've found. I normally put my e liquids in a plastic bottle and put it in the boot of my car for a few days, this seems to do the trick

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ravynheart

Well I've just put all my bottles open on a shelf in my closet (it's dark and I rarely open it) hopefully it will improve my 'not so great' juices


----------



## UnholyMunk

Ravynheart said:


> Well I've just put all my bottles open on a shelf in my closet (it's dark and I rarely open it) hopefully it will improve my 'not so great' juices



How are you hoping they will improve? If you think steeping will add more flavour to a dull e liquid, it won't.... but what it will do is help "mellow" everything out and "balance" out the flavours... so if you have a banana bread flavour, but the banana is coming though a lot, then let it steep for a bit, and more than likely, you'll start getting less banana and more "bread".... if you know what I mean?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ravynheart

V


UnholyMunk said:


> How are you hoping they will improve? If you think steeping will add more flavour to a dull e liquid, it won't.... but what it will do is help "mellow" everything out and "balance" out the flavours... so if you have a banana bread flavour, but the banana is coming though a lot, then let it steep for a bit, and more than likely, you'll start getting less banana and more "bread".... if you know what I mean?


Very valid point. XD this is why I created this thread because I have no idea what I'm doing. I know that a bad liquid is always a bad liquid. Some over my liquids have a few overpowering tones (for example, the Vapexstacy blueberry is too sour for my liking even after adding a little hangsen honey.)


----------



## UnholyMunk

Ravynheart said:


> V
> 
> Very valid point. XD this is why I created this thread because I have no idea what I'm doing. I know that a bad liquid is always a bad liquid. Some over my liquids have a few overpowering tones (for example, the Vapexstacy blueberry is too sour for my liking even after adding a little hangsen honey.)


ok, now we're getting on the same wavelength 

Yeah, now what steeping _*COULD*_ (and I say could, because as you'll learn, steeping is a tricky beast) do is help that blueberry mellow out a bit, and help those sour notes fade a bit. I've found that is something is REALLY strong, then what I do is take the lid off the bottle (and take the little nozzle out if you have it) and let it sit without a lid for 12 - 24 hours... this seems to take the 'edge' off it.

For things like custards and creams, I've found steeping really brings out the richness & creaminess in the e liquids. Like when you take a vape, you can really feel the vapour in your mouth, and it really does feel almost creamy when compared to smoking it when it's not steeped. I always steep my custard flavours for a minimum of 2 weeks, but I _try_ to let them sit for 3 if I can. 

For tobacco flavours, I've found a minimum of 3 weeks is best. Tobacco's are generally complex flavours and need more time to steep. I've found with tobacco flavours, you get a lot of "wierd" tastes when it's fresh, but if it's a few weeks steeped, then it's generally more consistent in taste.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Ravynheart

UnholyMunk said:


> ok, now we're getting on the same wavelength
> 
> Yeah, now what steeping _*COULD*_ (and I say could, because as you'll learn, steeping is a tricky beast) do is help that blueberry mellow out a bit, and help those sour notes fade a bit. I've found that is something is REALLY strong, then what I do is take the lid off the bottle (and take the little nozzle out if you have it) and let it sit without a lid for 12 - 24 hours... this seems to take the 'edge' off it.
> 
> For things like custards and creams, I've found steeping really brings out the richness & creaminess in the e liquids. Like when you take a vape, you can really feel the vapour in your mouth, and it really does feel almost creamy when compared to smoking it when it's not steeped. I always steep my custard flavours for a minimum of 2 weeks, but I _try_ to let them sit for 3 if I can.
> 
> For tobacco flavours, I've found a minimum of 3 weeks is best. Tobacco's are generally complex flavours and need more time to steep. I've found with tobacco flavours, you get a lot of "wierd" tastes when it's fresh, but if it's a few weeks steeped, then it's generally more consistent in taste.


Ah, now it's starting to make sense. I mainly have fruity, dessert and drink based flavours.


----------



## Mike

In my experience "steeping" can go both ways. Some juices improve, some get worse.


----------



## Ravynheart

Mike said:


> In my experience "steeping" can go both ways. Some juices improve, some get worse.


Are there any particular flavour types prone to going worse?


----------



## Mike

It's hugely subjective. Degasification is generally a good thing. But I've got a few fruit mixes that just become sweet fruit mush after a while and lose all their detail. It'll vary from juice to juice and from person to person - don't blindly throw everything in the cupboard for a month is all I'm saying

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ravynheart

Mike said:


> It's hugely subjective. Degasification is generally a good thing. But I've got a few fruit mixes that just become sweet fruit mush after a while and lose all their detail. It'll vary from juice to juice and from person to person - don't blindly throw everything in the cupboard for a month is all I'm saying


One month would be overkill XD I'm planning on two or three days max


----------



## Alex

Try the sunshine cured method.


Sent from iPhone


----------



## Ravynheart

Alex said:


> Try the sunshine cured method.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone


sunshine cured method? Please elaborate. You have my curiosity


----------



## Alex

Ravynheart said:


> sunshine cured method? Please elaborate. You have my curiosity



It's easy, just leave it in direct sunlight for a few hours.


----------



## Ravynheart

Alex said:


> It's easy, just leave it in direct sunlight for a few hours.


Won't this damage the liquid?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Ravynheart said:


> Won't this damage the liquid?



It won't do any damage.


----------



## UnholyMunk

Ravynheart said:


> sunshine cured method? Please elaborate. You have my curiosity


He's trolling you :/ sunshine destroys nicotine and will ruin your e liquid if you leave it exposed for hours... I know from experience.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

Ravynheart said:


> Won't this damage the liquid?


Yes it will... I dont know why he's trying to troll you... I think his account may have been hacked?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike

Hey, we're allowed preferences. He's essentially lowering the nic content of his juice, which makes it smoother.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex

UnholyMunk said:


> Yes it will... I dont know why he's trying to troll you... I think his account may have been hacked?



I'm speechless

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VapeDude

On this note, what about flavours that are imported from the states ? They are packaged and shipped which usually takes a week or 2 right ? Does this not count as steeping time ? So in theory they should be ready to vape as soon as we get them ?

I'm asking this question because I recently bought Milkman, and the first couple of vapes tasted OK-ish, but then it tasted horrible, almost like a burnt dry hit taste, but it wasn't.

I did a bit of reading up and have seen similar experiences with Milkman and letting it steep for 2 weeks is a MUST for anyone buying it.

So my question still remains, should it not be steeped by the time we get it here ? And if it isn't, why ?


----------



## Ravynheart

VapeDude said:


> On this note, what about flavours that are imported from the states ? They are packaged and shipped which usually takes a week or 2 right ? Does this not count as steeping time ? So in theory they should be ready to vape as soon as we get them ?
> 
> I'm asking this question because I recently bought Milkman, and the first couple of vapes tasted OK-ish, but then it tasted horrible, almost like a burnt dry hit taste, but it wasn't.
> 
> I did a bit of reading up and have seen similar experiences with Milkman and letting it steep for 2 weeks is a MUST for anyone buying it.
> 
> So my question still remains, should it not be steeped by the time we get it here ? And if it isn't, why ?


 From what I understand, steeping involves oxidising. When your juice is shipped, it's closed. So, no oxidising happening


----------



## Ravynheart

Mike said:


> Hey, we're allowed preferences. He's essentially lowering the nic content of his juice, which makes it smoother.


That's true. Lower nicotine does mean a smoother vape


----------



## Mike

Ravynheart said:


> From what I understand, steeping involves oxidising. When your juice is shipped, it's closed. So, no oxidising happening



I doubt any juice makers are taking real measures to stop oxidation. It's happening while your juice is sealed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ravynheart

Mike said:


> I doubt any juice makers are taking real measures to stop oxidation. It's happening while your juice is sealed.


I didn't know that. Thank you for pointing that out


----------



## UnholyMunk

Ok... I'm never too old or closed minded to learn, so will you guys that have tried the "Sunshine Cured Method" please post some before and after pictures with your results? I'm genuinely interested to see what your results are, as ALL I've ever read about this is the exact opposite of what you're suggesting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike

Here's an example from another thread

Oxidising the nic is something I don't full understand yet. I'm not sure if it affects the amount of nicotine absorbed but it definitely impacts the taste and hit of juices.


----------



## Alex

UnholyMunk said:


> Ok... I'm never too old or closed minded to learn, so will you guys that have tried the "Sunshine Cured Method" please post some before and after pictures with your results? I'm genuinely interested to see what your results are, as ALL I've ever read about this is the exact opposite of what you're suggesting.



Yeah well I don't take everything I hear as gospel, I give advice based on my own experience. Before attacking others in future, try doing some of your own research.




Sent from iPhone


----------



## Ravynheart

Mike said:


> Here's an example from another thread
> 
> Oxidising the nic is something I don't full understand yet. I'm not sure if it affects the amount of nicotine absorbed but it definitely impacts the taste and hit of juices.


That's a very significant change in colour


----------



## Smoke187

I tried quick steeping my glass bottles by wrapping in foil to block light from the elements and popped them in a warm oven. Warm up the oven to 50 deg and then pop your bottle in and check and shake every 5-10 minutes. The liquid doesnt get too hot and helps with constant temperature


----------



## Ravynheart

Smoke187 said:


> I tried quick steeping my glass bottles by wrapping in foil to block light from the elements and popped them in a warm oven. Warm up the oven to 50 deg and then pop your bottle in and check and shake every 5-10 minutes. The liquid doesnt get too hot and helps with constant temperature


What was the results?


----------



## UnholyMunk

Mike said:


> Here's an example from another thread
> 
> Oxidising the nic is something I don't full understand yet. I'm not sure if it affects the amount of nicotine absorbed but it definitely impacts the taste and hit of juices.



Nice! Do you know how long this was in the sunlight for?


----------



## Smoke187

Juice was quite vapable after a day of leaving it to stand in a cupboard after the heat treatment and in a few days the colour toned up quite nicely, instead of waiting for 2 weeks.


----------



## Mike



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

Smoke187 said:


> I tried quick steeping my glass bottles by wrapping in foil to block light from the elements and popped them in a warm oven. Warm up the oven to 50 deg and then pop your bottle in and check and shake every 5-10 minutes. The liquid doesnt get too hot and helps with constant temperature



This works, as well as the "hot bath" method of putting your bottles in a slow cooker bath at 50 degrees for a few hours... I've also tried the microwave method, 3 seconds at a time at max power until the bottle is warm, shake and repeat a few times....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ravynheart

Mike said:


>


I'm starting to think I've opened one here lol!


----------



## Ravynheart

UnholyMunk said:


> This works, as well as the "hot bath" method of putting your bottles in a slow cooker bath at 50 degrees for a few hours... I've also tried the microwave method, 3 seconds at a time at max power until the bottle is warm, shake and repeat a few times....


So far, from your experience with these methods, which produced the most favorable results?


----------



## UnholyMunk

Ravynheart said:


> So far, from your experience with these methods, which produced the most favorable results?


Honestly, the hot bath method... The microwave method works, but I'm honestly not too clued up with what microwaving an eliquid does chemically, so I'd rather not take the risk. Others on the forum do it quiet often, and have no complaints, but each to their own I guess 

That being said, I have microwaved a few e liquids when I'm impatient and want to vape what I've mixed right away!


----------



## Ravynheart

UnholyMunk said:


> Honestly, the hot bath method... The microwave method works, but I'm honestly not too clued up with what microwaving an eliquid does chemically, so I'd rather not take the risk. Others on the forum do it quiet often, and have no complaints, but each to their own I guess
> 
> That being said, I have microwaved a few e liquids when I'm impatient and want to vape what I've mixed right away!


The microwave does sound a little risky. If my bottles were glass and not plastic, I'd consider the hot bath method

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Alex said:


> I'm speechless



Hahahah......... @Alex , the oh so uninformed. They will learn in time 

I almost fell off my chair when I saw your comment. Couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## VapeDude

VapeDude said:


> On this note, what about flavours that are imported from the states ? They are packaged and shipped which usually takes a week or 2 right ? Does this not count as steeping time ? So in theory they should be ready to vape as soon as we get them ?
> 
> I'm asking this question because I recently bought Milkman, and the first couple of vapes tasted OK-ish, but then it tasted horrible, almost like a burnt dry hit taste, but it wasn't.
> 
> I did a bit of reading up and have seen similar experiences with Milkman and letting it steep for 2 weeks is a MUST for anyone buying it.
> 
> So my question still remains, should it not be steeped by the time we get it here ? And if it isn't, why ?



Can nobody answer this ?


----------



## Andre

VapeDude said:


> Can nobody answer this ?


Your reasoning sounds sound to me. I have no idea why yours did not vape as if steeped. Maybe it needs more than 2 weeks of steeping.


----------



## acorn

Ravynheart said:


> The microwave does sound a little risky. If my bottles were glass and not plastic, I'd consider the hot bath method



DIY - Your first time

See Steeping #38, that will clear out most questions

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## VapeDude

Andre said:


> Your reasoning sounds sound to me. I have no idea why yours did not vape as if steeped. Maybe it needs more than 2 weeks of steeping.



Ye it's possible that it was so fresh when shipped it does need some more time


----------



## UnholyMunk

Alex said:


> Yeah well I don't take everything I hear as gospel, I give advice based on my own experience. Before attacking others in future, try doing some of your own research.
> Sent from iPhone





zadiac said:


> Hahahah......... @Alex , the oh so uninformed. They will learn in time
> 
> I almost fell off my chair when I saw your comment. Couldn't stop laughing.



I can admit that I don't know everything, and that I still have a lot to learn, but what @Alex suggested goes against everything I've researched for the passed 6 months. I'm very sorry coming across so strongly, but I honestly thought it was a troll...

Now instead of using our energy against each other, let's rather try and help each other out. I'm genuinely interested to know how long you guys steep the liquids in the sun for. I want to try it out in a controlled manner, as I've left a liquid in my car for a week, and when I finally remembered, it was totally black and didn't smell very good at all...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ravynheart

Since I added some hangsen honey (16mg) to my Vapexstacy blueberry (6mg) it's made it a higher nic (I prefer 6mg) so I'm putting it in the sun for an hour. Hope that reduces the nic


----------



## UnholyMunk

Ravynheart said:


> Since I added some hangsen honey (16mg) to my Vapexstacy blueberry (6mg) it's made it a higher nic (I prefer 6mg) so I'm putting it in the sun for an hour. Hope that reduces the nic


If you can, could you post the results of your experiment here?


----------



## Ravynheart

UnholyMunk said:


> If you can, could you post the results of your experiment here?


Sun just set so I will try tomorrow. Leaving it open overnight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

For my impatient self the real question was: Does allowing the juice to steep make enough of a difference to outweigh the amount of time I need to wait before I can vape the bloody stuff.

Answer still remains: No...gimme that damn bottle!

"It needs steeping time" use to be my excuse for my bad concotions - which was pretty much all of them

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Redeemer

Only reason my Ambrosia and Nilla Custard is steeping?
I bought 250ml of each! LoL
It's steeping faster than I can vape it

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ravynheart

Redeemer said:


> Only reason my Ambrosia and Nilla Custard is steeping?
> I bought 250ml of each! LoL
> It's steeping faster than I can vape it


That's a lot of liquid!


----------



## Redeemer

You have no idea! I was 'Silver Plated' for the first couple of days, avoiding a complete Silver by forcing myself to stop vaping and get back to working.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ravynheart

Redeemer said:


> You have no idea! I was 'Silver Plated' for the first couple of days, avoiding a complete Silver by forcing myself to stop vaping and get back to working.


One does not simply stop vaping


----------



## Redeemer

When one starts getting dizzy with sweats and a dry mouth, you put that device down, sit down, and start rehidrating!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Ravynheart said:


> Since I added some hangsen honey (16mg) to my Vapexstacy blueberry (6mg) it's made it a higher nic (I prefer 6mg) so I'm putting it in the sun for an hour. Hope that reduces the nic


From this article you linked in another thread it took an open bottle on a window sill four months to go from 35 mg to 31 mg.
http://ecigarettereviewed.com/e-liquid-expiration

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ravynheart

Andre said:


> From this article you linked in another thread it took an open bottle on a window sill four months to go from 35 mg to 31 mg.
> http://ecigarettereviewed.com/e-liquid-expiration


Geez that's slow! I guess it's easier to just dilute with zero nic liquid

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

VapeDude said:


> Can nobody answer this ?



I came across this recently with a juice (not a personal experience, it was a friend).

Basically he received a really amazing juice I recommended and told me it tasted like ass (direct quote ). I was dumbstruck as I'd been vaping the exact same stuff for quite a while and it was like heaven in a bottle.

Long story short was that the juice (even though it had been steeped long enough, 3+ weeks) had not had time to "breathe" (I forget the technical term) - the process by which the harsh elements of the juice evaporates off the surface.

Leaving the bottle open for a while turned the ass back into heaven

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike

@free3dom degassify is the current buzzword. Not the most correct but volatile compounds / solvents do get released gradually which can be vital to a juice tasting good (In my experience too)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Redeemer

One question to throw into the mix...
What if you have a new juice, thats already as dark as a starless night..?
I've got a bottle of 12mg Liquilab Traditional, that was said to have an intense aftertaste of Fruitloops.
But I cant take less than half a puff in a SubTank mini without coughing a lung up! The taste is so intense my eyes started watering, did get the Fruitloop after taste at least, as a small condolence, like the juice saying sorry for making me look like an idiot that just took a lung hit off a Camel Plain 
Would steeping this juice have ANY effect on improving it over time, letting it vent with the cap off, in a dark cupboard ? (which is now packed with Steeping bottles of various juices)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Redeemer said:


> One question to throw into the mix...
> What if you have a new juice, thats already as dark as a starless night..?
> I've got a bottle of 12mg Liquilab Traditional, that was said to have an intense aftertaste of Fruitloops.
> But I cant take less than half a puff in a SubTank mini without coughing a lung up! The taste is so intense my eyes started watering, did get the Fruitloop after taste at least, as a small condolence, like the juice saying sorry for making me look like an idiot that just took a lung hit off a Camel Plain
> Would steeping this juice have ANY effect on improving it over time, letting it vent with the cap off, in a dark cupboard ? (which is now packed with Steeping bottles of various juices)


Try it - you have nothing to loose!


----------



## Redeemer

Think I'll leave it without a cap for the next few days, extremely strong odour too, as a warning sign of how strong the juice is probably. If it doesn't improve, there might be a fellow vaper thats into this kind of juice that would like it.


----------



## free3dom

Redeemer said:


> Think I'll leave it without a cap for the next few days, extremely strong odour too, as a warning sign of how strong the juice is probably. If it doesn't improve, there might be a fellow vaper thats into this kind of juice that would like it.



Degassing (thanks @Mike ) sounds like exactly what that juice needs - and if that doesn't work you can simply add some VG (do tests with a little bit at a time to find the best ratio) to mellow out the flavours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff&Pass

Well they said it...great to have learned bout the sunlight mission, was wondering about that....thanx fellas.


----------



## Silver

UnholyMunk said:


> Nice! Do you know how long this was in the sunlight for?



Hi @UnholyMunk
That photo sequence from a few posts back on the previous page was taken at a breakfast which I attended on Sunday. @devdev took the photos. In his oroginal post he says the photos were taken 30 minutes apart.

The juice being photographed was @Paulie's DIY Guava juice. 3mg nic and 70% VG. At first it was reasonably clear in colour. We put it on the side of our table that was exposed to direct sunlight. It was quite warm. The juice was probably in the sunlight for a total of 1 to 2 hours. I actually didnt know that Devdev was taking photos of it.

Pity we didnt try vape it before and after. I vaped it when it had already gone a bit darker and it was very nice. Its a 3mg juice so a bit light for me, but a very nice authentic and natural tasting guava. More flavour in the aftertaste than the vape itself. I filled my Lemo2 with it at the breakfast. 

Funny thing is I got a small bottle of the exact same juice at Vapecon from Paulie, which has been in my dark cupboard for a few weeks. Its still relatively clear in colour. Nowhere near as dark as the last two pics in the sequence.

I tried it yesterday after finishing the darker one i loaded at the breakfast. It tastes the same. Cant tell a difference. Vaped both in my Lemo2 with a 1.2 ohm coil and Rayon wick at about 15 Watts on the iStick50.

Did the "sun curing" and darkening make a difference? Not that I could tell on this juice. But i would need to do way more testing to see how sun tanning a juice changes the taste of it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Mike

@Silver thanks for the insight. The colour change is the nicotine being oxidised and sadly we just don't know enough as to how that impacts being vaped. It often becomes smoother but imparts a slight peppery flavour however ymmv and there are loads of variables involved.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ravynheart

Today I'm continuing my little 'science experiment' 
I added some Liqua zero nic vanilla to my Vapexstacy Blueberry (already added some Hangsen Honey to sweeten this juice as it was too sour for my liking) to reduce the nic back to around 6mg. 
I've let the juice steep for 24 hours. Now, I'm going to put it in direct sunlight for an hour. Going to take a before and after picture and try it out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ravynheart

Today I learned the valuable lesson that no matter what, a bad juice is always a bad juice..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ravynheart

This sounds weird, but I want to thank everyone that has replied to this thread and answered my questions. (even though it was a can of worms ) this has really been useful and I hope it helps other newbies to the concept of steeping. Thank you again for all the support and guidance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

Ravynheart said:


> Today I learned the valuable lesson that no matter what, a bad juice is always a bad juice..



Nope. Not so. Sometimes a bad juice can be fixed. Done it lots of times.


----------



## Ravynheart

zadiac said:


> Nope. Not so. Sometimes a bad juice can be fixed. Done it lots of times.


Teach us your ways Sensei


----------



## zadiac

It's a trial and error thing. You take 5ml of the "bad" juice and you add pg/vg and flavoring as needed until it tastes better. Then you do the same with the rest of the remaining juice. It takes time, but you can "rescue" bad juices like that.

Some juices though, as you stated, will remain bad and need to be disposed of before it kills someone...lol


----------



## Ravynheart

zadiac said:


> It's a trial and error thing. You take 5ml of the "bad" juice and you add pg/vg and flavoring as needed until it tastes better. Then you do the same with the rest of the remaining juice. It takes time, but you can "rescue" bad juices like that.
> 
> Some juices though, as you stated, will remain bad and need to be disposed of before it kills someone...lol


I guess it's worth investing in some flavour concentrates and plain pg


----------



## free3dom

Ravynheart said:


> Teach us your ways Sensei



Another great fix for a bad juice is adding some menthol (amount depends on the badness of the juice) - of course this only works if you enjoy a menthol vape


----------

